

Book Written in DNA Code - ojbyrne
http://m.guardian.co.uk/science/2012/aug/16/book-written-dna-code?cat=science&type=article

======
DigitalSea
Can someone please fix the link? It is currently taking us to the Guardian's
mobile site and this is an awesome story that people shouldn't miss out on.
The future looks awesome.

